# Search/Indexing Errors in Outlook



## gkrysler (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi -

In Microsoft Outlook 2007 (part of office 2007) the search emails (search inbox, search sent items, etc) has stopped working. I get two different messages:

> “Search results may be incomplete because items are still being indexed“ 

> “Instant Search encountered a problem while trying to display search results. Modifying your query may resolve this problem.”

I'm running on Windows Vista Home Premium edition.

Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://blogs.msdn.com/quenth/archiv...te-because-items-are-still-being-indexed.aspx


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://susandennis.livejournal.com/1181339.html


----------



## KevinKarl (Jan 28, 2009)

I am having the EXACT same problem. I read Susan's solution and discovered that my indexing is not turned on. The only button available in Indexing Options is "advanced" and I selected the only choice: Restore indexing to its original settings. 

Nada.

After a reboot, "Indexing is not running."

The issue is also not with Power Save / sleep as suggested in the first reply.

I also tried to download Windows Search 4, as suggested in another thread but received a message that the update does not apply.



Arrrrggggggghhhhhhhh!


----------



## Steve Mason (Feb 11, 2009)

We provide a third party tool called LOOKEEN. If you are serious about searching you might consider a tool dedicated to this matter. In case you want to find out: http://www.lookeen.com

Martin


----------

